# ***Shayley's Results***



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

*After 2 long weeks of waiting for Shayley's results the vet has finally called!


:hello1: SHAYLEY IS CANCER FREE!!!!!!!!!!!! :hello1:

He said the tumor was not cancerous and she's all set to go and be ok! Her stitches come out tomorrow and then she'll be her old self again! I AM SO Thankful! OMG I have been SICK these pass two weeks just waiting in worry! My stepdad was here from Scotland so he kept us pretty busy! Thankfully or else it would have felt like a million years to hear the results! I am so so thankful to all of you that have kept Shayley in your thoughts & prayers. THANK YOU so very much! I know prayers are so strong! My cousin who lost her little Chi Gizmo... said Gizzie was looking after Shay Shay! I know he was too, bless him. Thank you all for understanding how hard this was for me and now I can relax! *DEEP sigh* lol

Also a little update on after surgery, sorry didn't come on more often I have just been really busy with my stepdad being here and plus just kinda laying low with my Shaylers.....After surgery she's being doing so great! She's was already back to her old self right away. She sleeps a bit more but other than that she's so good. She hasn't got to go "bye bye" since her surgery which is rare for her because we're always going somewhere and she misses it so much...so tomorrow after her stitches are out we're going out for a drive to look at Christmas lights and my babies can go with us! YAY!!! :hello1: 


Thank you all again for everything!​*


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm so happy she is cancer free and that she now can be on the official road to recovery...that is wonderful!

I can't even imagine all the stress you've been under the past 2 weeks...I bet it was awful


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> I'm so happy she is cancer free and that she now can be on the official road to recovery...that is wonderful!
> 
> I can't even imagine all the stress you've been under the past 2 weeks...I bet it was awful


Thanks hon me too!!! I'm so so happy! We're planning our trip to the beach lol!!
Oh it was terrible. I seriously melted when I felt that lump on her, then after the vet visit he was concerned because it was abnormal looking.....I couldn't even look at Shayley without crying that whole night it was so bad. OMG I love my baby so much......Just the waiting was unreal to me those 2 weeks were a blur! I dont want to see them again lol That is the worse part really if it is cancer I want to know just to get it over with but thank GOD it's not cancer!

I really was not ready to give her up right now. :foxes15: Not at all! lol :hello1:


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

im so happy for you. atleast you wont be worrying about her now


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Best news ever!!!! Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh thank goodness!
I am so happy for you and Shayley hon!! xxxx


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh Kerri, I am so happy for you and little Shayley!! I know how relieved you must be, hun! Yay what wonderful news!! :hello1: xx


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

codyann said:


> im so happy for you. atleast you wont be worrying about her now


Well I think I'll always worry about her LOL but I know what you mean! The vet just said to always give her a little rub down to check her out which I already had in mind for sure!!! 



Brodysmom said:


> Best news ever!!!! Yay!!!!!!!


Yay!! It sure is! So so happy!



Terri said:


> Oh thank goodness!
> I am so happy for you and Shayley hon!! xxxx


Thank you so much hon! *hugs* I am so happy!!! It's not a fun place to be but so glad it's where it is now! My baby has surprised me so much doing so well after the surgery. 



foggy said:


> Oh Kerri, I am so happy for you and little Shayley!! I know how relieved you must be, hun! Yay what wonderful news!! :hello1: xx


Thanks so much sweetie!! I am sooooo very relieved!!! So thankful!!


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

yeah i know what you mean i allways check roxi for lumps just incase my german shepard had cancer we removed it the 1st time but the second time she died because of it  im so glad that her results were fine


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

what awesome news!! congrats so glad and happy for you!!!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

YEAH! I'm soooo happy for you and Shayley!!!!! That is wonderful news - what a great early Christmas present!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

OMG I'm so happy to hear this!! PHEW!!! :cheer:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

OMGoodness! That is absolutely the best news!!!! I'm so happy for you all! I know that you are breathing a major sigh of relief! Awesome, just awesome!!! (((((Hugs)))))


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Great news!!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

that is fantastic news


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Praise the Lord!!  Sooo happy for you guys!!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Oh YAY! Such AWESOME news!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Congratulations! Ive spent all morning reading through your posts! Im so glad to here for you that shes alright now! Have a Very Happy Christmas Now!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

what awesome news


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Brilliant news!!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Kerri I'm so pleased for you all such good news all we hear at this time of year is bad news and it's great for something do positive?! She is definitely being looked after!! Xx


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Fantastic news!!


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

wonderful news...best xmas pressie ever huh?! hope she continues to do well.
best wishes...Kerry x


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

That is awesome!


----------



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

Great news iam sure you have been worried sick..She is beautiful...x


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

So happy you got good results, the waiting is just terrible


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

This is good news! We're so glad to hear Shayley is cancer free. Bella, Lina, and I send gentle hugs to Shayley for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

*Thank you all so much! I am so shocked with all the support Shayley & our family has gotten. From this board for sure but from other places that people dont' even know us have been praying and everything it's just so amazing how people come together....... People from Joey's work have been so helpful and the church near here has been praying for my Aunt Linda & Shayley. It's so beautiful how people care! You all are so sweet for truly caring about Shayley I know you all understand just a bit more than anybody else does because every single one of us on this Chihuahua forum knows how much we care and how much LOVE we put into our babies. I don't have any children yet so yes, Shayley is my child....and they are all I have right now. Even when I have kids I will treat them this way but right now it's just them! So we all understand the worry and sadness we feel for one another when our pet is in pain or sick or hurt or even goes over that rainbow bridge and I love the support we give each other here.

Thank you all for caring about my Shayley! 





codyann said:



yeah i know what you mean i allways check roxi for lumps just incase my german shepard had cancer we removed it the 1st time but the second time she died because of it  im so glad that her results were fine 

Click to expand...

Yes Codyann I know that's what worries me! I pray it doesn't come back but I will always be checking my girls! Thankfully I found that one before it got big! The vet was telling us that some people come in and they are the size of a baseball.....Um how do you not see that? He even said it would look like a huge ball on the dogs it's so unreal ....Good thing I'm always petting my little girlies!



Chihuahuasloveme said:



what awesome news!! congrats so glad and happy for you!!!

Click to expand...

Thank you so much!



MakNLFi said:



YEAH! I'm soooo happy for you and Shayley!!!!! That is wonderful news - what a great early Christmas present!

Click to expand...

It is an amazing early Christmas present for us! I can now relax about her and just enjoy it with her. I want to take more photos now in front of the tree. I didn't think I'd get to do that this year! Thank God I can! Thank you!!




MChis said:



OMG I'm so happy to hear this!! PHEW!!! :cheer:

Click to expand...

A huge PHEW is right!! My goodness what a worry!!! Thank you!



TLI said:



OMGoodness! That is absolutely the best news!!!! I'm so happy for you all! I know that you are breathing a major sigh of relief! Awesome, just awesome!!! (((((Hugs)))))

Click to expand...

Yay! Thank you so much hon! I can't stop smiling! I'm so happy my baby is ok! She's getting her stitches out today! Then we'll just look back onthe nasty road and NEVER turn down it again I hope and pray!



Reese and Miley said:



Great news!!

Click to expand...

THank yoU!



angelbaby said:



that is fantastic news 

Click to expand...

Thank you! IT sure is!



cherper said:



Praise the Lord!!  Sooo happy for you guys!!

Click to expand...

Praise the Lord! yay!!! :hello1:



cprcheetah said:



Oh YAY! Such AWESOME news!

Click to expand...

:hello1: Thank God! So happy!



OurCheekyChihuahuas said:



Congratulations! Ive spent all morning reading through your posts! Im so glad to here for you that shes alright now! Have a Very Happy Christmas Now! 

Click to expand...

Thank you so much hon! I read some replies last night and was going to reply but then we had to leave lol Now I'm backed up but SOOO Thankful for all of them because you all really do care! It's so amazing! Ilove it here! I will have a very Merry Christmas for sure!!!



sugarbaby said:



what awesome news 

Click to expand...

Thank you :hello1:



rache said:



Brilliant news!!!

Click to expand...

:hello1: Thank you!



Daisydoo said:



Kerri I'm so pleased for you all such good news all we hear at this time of year is bad news and it's great for something do positive?! She is definitely being looked after!! Xx

Click to expand...

I've been hearing the bad news too. It's so sad because I know how much our babies (Not just even the Chis all our pets) mean to us and It's so heartbreaking reading all the bad news. I'm so thankful for Shayley to have good news. I wasn't ready to let her go at all. Thank you so much hon!!




Dahlia`s MaMa said:



Fantastic news!!

Click to expand...

It sure is hon!!



Kezza said:



wonderful news...best xmas pressie ever huh?! hope she continues to do well.
best wishes...Kerry x

Click to expand...

Thank you! It's the only present I want!!!!!! I dont need anything else!!



Yoshismom said:



That is awesome! 

Click to expand...

Thank you! It sure is!



jaromi said:



Great news iam sure you have been worried sick..She is beautiful...x

Click to expand...

Very worried. Every time the phone rang I thought Iwas going to pass out lol



rachellauren said:



So happy you got good results, the waiting is just terrible

Click to expand...

Waiting is terrible. I know it was 50/50 for her to have this or not....but NOT knowing is just the sickest part. I'd rather know abut it so we can get going and fix her or celebrate that she's ok but not knowing is just wrong! Two weeks of worried sick is no fun at all!



BellaLina's Mom said:



This is good news! We're so glad to hear Shayley is cancer free. Bella, Lina, and I send gentle hugs to Shayley for a speedy recovery.

Click to expand...

Thank you so much hon! Shayley sends hugs back to you, Bella & Lina for sure! Thank you!!
​*


----------



## LisaV (Jul 21, 2010)

that's wonderful news!! it must have been so hard waiting for the results... may she have a long healthy life  xx


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

That's great news!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you so much Lisa I pray she does too!!!

Thanks Joey's Dad! I'm very pleased!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

That is wonderful news, a great early Christmas gift *hugs*


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Wonderful news for Shayley :hello1:


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Zoey's Mom said:


> That is wonderful news, a great early Christmas gift *hugs*


It sure is a wonderful Christmas gift! I'm so happy for her, bless her little self! Thank you so much hon *Hugs*



pam6400 said:


> Wonderful news for Shayley :hello1:


Thank you Pam!!! =) It is so great!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

That is the best news!!! I am so happy for you and your baby girl!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you Lynx! I'm so glad she's ok!


----------

